# Death Note-L related



## Agrian (Jun 4, 2017)

Recently I’ve started to read Death Note. 
!!!!Spoilers coming !!!
I had started to watch the anime but ended after learning that L dies. 
!!!! —-!!!!
Anyway, I saw a quote of L on the internet and I felt like it was the definition that I’ve been looking for all my life. Here it goes;

“There are many types of monsters that scare me: Monsters who cause trouble without showing themselves, monsters who abduct children, monsters who devour dreams, monsters who suck blood... and then, monsters who tell nothing but lies. Lying monsters are a real nuisance: They are much more cunning than others. They pose as humans even though they have no understanding of the human heart; they eat even though they've never experienced hunger; they study even though they have no interest in academics; they seek friendship even though they do not know how to love. If I were to encounter such monsters, I would likely be eaten by them... because in truth, I am that monster.”

Is it just me or is there any other INTP who feels related to this?


----------



## Sir Kanra (Jun 27, 2017)

Agrian said:


> Recently I’ve started to read Death Note.
> !!!!Spoilers coming !!!
> I had started to watch the anime but ended after learning that L dies.
> !!!! —-!!!!
> ...


Erm.. You should use spoiler tags when saying that(you know what I mean). You never know if someone has finished or watched the series or not. Alot have sure, but not everyone.

But yes. Considering I posted it on my personal Facebook. I definitely relate to it. To the core, as an xNTP


----------



## Sir Kanra (Jun 27, 2017)

:skeleton:


----------



## clem (Jun 10, 2017)

Death note is pretty good. There's a live-action also.


----------



## Agrian (Jun 4, 2017)

I wrote this on the phone so I didn’t know how to use spoiler tag Sorry again.


----------



## visceral (Apr 11, 2017)

the anime ended for me when L left, tbh


----------



## Robert2928 (Apr 6, 2012)

Kira did nothing wrong


----------



## Agrian (Jun 4, 2017)

Except for killing thousands of people without giving them any chance to recover. Here’s a quote from the Superior Spider-Man: “There’s always a chance. That’s why we don’t kill.”


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

I think this anime is the best example how an intj win vs an intp .


----------



## llarian (Mar 27, 2015)

So you feel that you relate to this lying monster quote? Tell me more about why that is.


----------



## SilverKelpie (Mar 9, 2015)

Agrian said:


> Recently I’ve started to read Death Note.
> !!!!Spoilers coming !!!
> I had started to watch the anime but ended after learning that L dies.
> !!!! —-!!!!
> ...


Not this INTP. 

I couldn't get through Death Note. The urge to scream "You're doing it wrong!" at the screen every few minutes became overwhelmingly frustrating.


----------



## remarkable_remark (Apr 28, 2017)

As your fellow sensor sibling, I also somewhat feel connected to this quote.
Btw, am I the only one who likes Near?


----------



## Agrian (Jun 4, 2017)

I think that Kira is an infj rather than an intj. Because I don’t see any Te in his personality. In his last moments we can easily see his Fe, I suppose.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

llarian said:


> So you feel that you relate to this lying monster quote? Tell me more about why that is.


Yes, spell it out for the rest of us. Why do you relate to this quote? What does it even mean? That you go through life every day pretending to "be human" but inside, you feel like you don't understand "human things" such as love, companionship, hunger (???), etc, and that makes you a "lying (pretending to be human) monster"?


----------



## Agrian (Jun 4, 2017)

I feel related because even though I assume that this world is an illusion, I just keep going. I’m on the top of my class but I don’t even care. I’m being the clown of the group most of the time, so people cannot try to “investigate” me. And i really have no idea what love is. I feel that I love my family and close friends but I don’t know what it is or why it happens. I think this world is tougher if you’re an INxx (especially INXP). When you’re alone or on your own way, people try to drag you down. In Turkey, where 70% of the population is ESxJ, it is really hard to be yourself without being “attacked” by people. I don’t really put MBTI at the centre of my life but it just reminds me that someone out there knows that individuals like me exist. Anyway, i wrote a lot. (I wrote everything above, next to my roommate who is utterly obsessed with his hair style and can’t stop muttering about it at the moment)


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

Agrian said:


> I feel related because even though I assume that this world is an illusion, I just keep going. I’m on the top of my class but I don’t even care. I’m being the clown of the group most of the time, so people cannot try to “investigate” me. And i really have no idea what love is. I feel that I love my family and close friends but I don’t know what it is or why it happens. I think this world is tougher if you’re an INxx (especially INXP). When you’re alone or on your own way, people try to drag you down. In Turkey, where 70% of the population is ESxJ, it is really hard to be yourself without being “attacked” by people. I don’t really put MBTI at the centre of my life but it just reminds me that someone out there knows that individuals like me exist. Anyway, i wrote a lot. (I wrote everything above, next to my roommate who is utterly obsessed with his hair style and can’t stop muttering about it at the moment)


Oh, taking your culture into perspective, I understand more now. So, you feel alone in a sea of similar people. You do things to fit in, but it's not really who you are. 

Love is complicated. I am glad that you feel it (that's wonderful), but I don't think love can be defined or measured anyway, so you're not alone in not understanding what it is or why it happens. The beauty of it is that love just is.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

Agrian said:


> I think that Kira is an infj rather than an intj. Because I don’t see any Te in his personality. In his last moments we can easily see his Fe, I suppose.


Yeah, Light's vision for the new world and his rationale for acting are strong examples of Ni-Fe, e.g. when Lind L. Tailor describes him as being evil, he defends his position by claiming that he protects the innocent from evil. One of the reasons I don't get into more discussions of fictional typology is the tendency to type any character who is an excellent planner as INTJ.


----------



## Agrian (Jun 4, 2017)

I don’t get either. If a character is extremely clever, they tend to assume that he/she is XxTJ. I used to think that way also, when i first jumped into MBTI thing. But then reality hit me hard. My closest friends are extremely clever and all of them(3 individuals) are xNFx.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

Agrian said:


> I don’t get either. If a character is extremely clever, they tend to assume that he/she is XxTJ. I used to think that way also, when i first jumped into MBTI thing. But then reality hit me hard. My closest friends are extremely clever and all of them(3 individuals) are xNFx.


Some of the smartest people I know are ISFJs and ISTJs, though these types often don't get much respect in online MBTI communities. Folks spend far too much time stereotyping based on MBTI type, when the big advantage of typology is getting to understand how other people function in greater depth. It's quite unfortunate.


----------

